# Scared as fuck bout some h I got the other day



## PegLegRon (Sep 4, 2015)

everything was fine and dandy till I stopped drinking I this the h they were selling was more like crockodile having bad hallucinations and anxetity and just popped 5 hydrocodones to see if that helps trying not to get drunk or high anymore


----------



## Tripp Dover (Sep 4, 2015)

...


----------



## PegLegRon (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't care if people flame me for this post I don't want to die and I can't get the shakes to go way 2 or 3 days maybe 5 I just want to live and have sound mind gona lose some teeth I think from that shot idk just hoping the hydros don't kill myass either no sleep in 2/3 days either. edit wrote benzos instead of hydros mind was not working correctly


----------



## Tripp Dover (Sep 4, 2015)

I sincerely feel the pain. I'm truly going through it myself. I'm so sorry Ron


----------



## PegLegRon (Sep 4, 2015)

solidarity is all I can offer and some kind words this damn dope 1 shot from the other day is still haunting me days later beat booze withdrawls no problem but this shit is unreal


----------



## PegLegRon (Sep 4, 2015)

if I can come out of this semi whole Ill be happy fuck the teeth man I just hope my brain or guts is not permantly damage


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 4, 2015)

Worrying about something never helps, so relax if you can. Sounds like you aren't dead, so overdose is probably not a problem. Sounds as if you're just weathering a bad high, is this true?

Do you want to quit?

Send me a pm if you want to talk.


----------



## PegLegRon (Sep 4, 2015)

yeah the only thing I am on is hydrocodin using to see if it helps with the withdrawl no alcohol just ate 5 hydros withing 3or 4 hours hoping its enough and not much to be scared to go to sleep


----------



## creature (Sep 4, 2015)

had a friend tell me once:
""kicking heroin is harder that becoming president"...

i fucking believe him.

do you think antihistamines might help?
dunno, since they're primarily iimmunosuppressants.. proteinsalkaloid reactions, rather than opiates, 

i found this in the following wiki:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opioid 


*"Nausea and vomiting:*
.......Some antihistamines with anti-cholinergic properties (e.g. orphenadrine or diphenhydramine) may also be effective. The first-generation anti-histamine hydroxyzine is very commonly used, with the added advantages of not causing movement disorders, and also possessing analgesic-sparing properties."

at least the diphen appears to be OTC (Benadryl?)
some posts say to avoid it.. maybe folks on here have experience?

dunno if that is of use, & please look at the entry carefully..
i know your symptoms are serious, and i know you probably can't think straight, but if it's OTC & you can get a couple, maybe they could help?

just a fast thought.. dunno where you are & check about mix reactions, so look around as best you can..

good luck, buddy..

sorry..

c


----------



## creature (Sep 4, 2015)

BTW.. you seem pretty lucid, & if you can fucking type, yer probably not going to die.


----------



## Odin (Sep 4, 2015)

Hang in there man... Ron and Tripp...
I don't know about H cuz I only drink but I have had the DT's from stopping drinking before. 

Thats shit sounds mean as fuck what your dealing with. 

I'm cutting out the booze right now so I can finish preparing to travel... second day not drinking and its a bitch... 
Sorry I know it's not the same.
Just sharing.
I've stopped drinking a few time and it gives me anxiety and sweats some shakes and paranoia on the worst times... feeling weird. 

Hang in there guys.


----------



## PegLegRon (Sep 4, 2015)

thanks will do some resarch once I havd som sleep


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 4, 2015)

PegLegRon said:


> thanks will do some resarch once I havd som sleep



Hang in there. Add this lesson to your experience file.

Tomorrow you can do something different if you wish.

No reason to wait for tomorrow, it will be here today if you give it a moment.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Sep 4, 2015)

For what it's worth, it probably wasn't krokodil. This article explains why it's unlikely it would ever take off in the US:


> "Russian junkies turned to krokodil, which they made by mixing codeine with chemicals such as gasoline, red phosphorus, and hydrochloric acid, because heroin was scarce and codeine was available over the counter. Since neither of those conditions applies in the United States, where heroin is readily available and codeine requires a prescription, why would krokodil appeal to American drug users?"




I know that probably doesn't make what you're going through suck any less but at least it's one thing to be certain of. Stay strong guys.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 4, 2015)

PegLegRon said:


> if I can come out of this semi whole Ill be happy fuck the teeth man I just hope my brain or guts is not permantly damage



Shoot me a pm when this passes.


----------



## creature (Sep 4, 2015)

if this is from over 48 hours ago, try some natural detox.. water & vinegar raw apple, if possible) & maybe a little fresh garlic... i's suspect something hanging on that long has longer hydrocarbon components, so raising your blood acidity (dropping the ph), might help break some things up, as well as being a diuretic..

don't overdo it, but but try about 2 cups of a 1:6 ratio of vinegar & maybe a clove or 2 of garlic, if you can stomach it.. try a little, first & see how it feels..
the sulfinomids in the garlic are fairly reactive -not explosive or anything... : ) so i suspect they would help.

there's folks here for you, man..


----------



## creature (Sep 4, 2015)

& if you can keep it down, get some juice or candy into your stomach, a little at a time..

unless yer sleeping.. which is even better : )


----------



## iamwhatiam (Sep 4, 2015)

I thought valium or some other kind of benzos was usually prescribed for booze withdrawals. I dont know about detoxing off alcohol but ive detoxed several times off heroin, and I gotta say that I wouldnt wish that kind of pain on anyone. Weed and beer helped with the h cravings a little for me. it really hard at first to stay clean/sober but it does get easier with time. hang in there, stay determined, and for the first few months avoid any contact with anyone who uses or anything that might trigger u to relapse...good luck bro


----------



## Tripp Dover (Sep 5, 2015)

Bless you all for not passing judgment. I don't personally know most of you but I have love for those who do care. From personal experience with both this disease is worse thanks cancer.


----------



## Tude (Sep 5, 2015)

Sage advice here @PegLegRon, do contact @7xMichael <3 and I love you too @creature for your input. Do keep in contact with us @PegLegRon. 

as for @Tripp Dover - yer coming back to my area so I got my eye on you


----------



## Art101 (Sep 5, 2015)

Drop me a line brother that is some serious rough sht.If it gets really shitty bad man go to an ER.Seriously they know the best way to help if it is life threatening.Everyone has great advice on here for sure and awesome to see the support.Antihistamines are good for the sedative effect,at least benadryle.Try broth too,gatorade in small doses.Whatever you can keep down.We have your back 100%


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 5, 2015)

iamwhatiam said:


> I thought valium or some other kind of benzos was usually prescribed for booze withdrawals. I dont know about detoxing off alcohol but ive detoxed several times off heroin, and I gotta say that I wouldnt wish that kind of pain on anyone. Weed and beer helped with the h cravings a little for me. it really hard at first to stay clean/sober but it does get easier with time. hang in there, stay determined, and for the first few months avoid any contact with anyone who uses or anything that might trigger u to relapse...good luck bro



just out of curiosity, did you detox yourself, or go somewhere? and if you did it yourself, did you stay with friends or something to do that?


----------



## creature (Sep 5, 2015)

your profile says yer in ohio..
i'm presently (as i am typing this) leaving north dakota.

is OH still your location, or are you further west?


----------



## PegLegRon (Sep 5, 2015)

just woke up still alive thankfully though yup I am in OH tooth still hurting like hell, yeah hopefully today will be a bit better the hallucinations have finally stopped, I have detoxed from alcohol countless times but this takes the cake I've never been through anything like this mind is a little clearer. Idk what it was but it was unlike any heroin I've used before i remember taking the hit the powder was white only i did a small amount and as far as I can remeber all I did after was continue drinking that bottled long island iced tea shit, Ive never had an opiate withdrawl and I have dabbled in the past and never dealt had any ill effects though usually I just kept drinking for weeks on end. I think I stopped drinking a few days after that then when through my alc withdrawl that was business as usual but a bout a day after this withdrawl started and it was feeling like hell on earth. today is the first day I've had any kind of sense of clarity.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Sep 5, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> just out of curiosity, did you detox yourself, or go somewhere? and if you did it yourself, did you stay with friends or something to do that?


first time was with an ex. he had a rich friend with a nice house outside of seattle where he let us stay for a week or so.
second, my dad was actually visiting seattle at the time and put me up in a hotel for the first couple nights. gave me some money as well so I could buy some weed and buprenorphine off some guy on the street to help with withdrawals.
those were the hardest because that's when I had a 1-2 gram/day habit I would say.

third time was when I had government issued housing in SF, I was able to taper down slowly to where I was only using a hit or two every other day. that's when I decided to move to Hawaii to get clean for good.

I've been dopesick on the streets more times than i can remember tho and it is tough for sure, but I could not imagine trying to get clean and staying clean while living on the streets....especially without some kind of support group/friends. Buprenorphine was a god send.


----------



## PegLegRon (Sep 5, 2015)

I am doing a hell of a lot better than I was last night just chilling here drinking v8juice and watching stupid internet videos my first time ever shooting dope was when I was 15 in Juarez it was all good and I never had withdrawls from dope till that last shot I don't know know why I just got them though though I was never a heavy user could be maybe I did more than I am used to the other night I don't rememeber much after the first hit just sitting and drinking.


----------



## Odin (Sep 5, 2015)

Good to hear that man. Keep strong brother viking.


----------



## Odin (Sep 5, 2015)

you ever just want to talk .. pm me.


----------



## PegLegRon (Sep 7, 2015)

thanks for all the help and support finally straight enough to sleep unaided chemically and whatnot those little hydros did the trick on getting me through the roughest part of hallucination now I got business to take care get my leg fixed and get some teeth pulled out i think I was just fucking with my teeth while I was tripping out during the withdrawls fuck it was a crazy ass week.


----------



## PegLegRon (Sep 7, 2015)

oddly enough I know I will probably use opiates again in the future strange how the mind works but I think I am done drinking for good now that shit is just pure toxic and makes me crazy asaf and less risk aware.I am less likely to use drugs if I am not drinking, if I am drinkiing all bets are off


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Sep 7, 2015)

just read every word posted to this thread, well... that's your choice if you decide to go back, but I sincerely hope you try staying clean for a bit, and when I say a bit, at least a year..... if not more.

I personally try things for 1001 days to see if they work out, unless it is obviously wrong for me.

they say relapse is a part of recovery, to an extent I buy that, but for the most part I don't.

from past experiences - including my own, and those of close friends - once something becomes important enough, you make it happen no matter what.

one sober brother told me he went to all kinds of clinics etc.... to kick booze, but he kept going back to the drink.

the only way he stopped was when he truly wanted to.

mind over matter I guess - and yes, I am well away of how the violent withdrawls can actually kill folks if not under medical care.

a friend of mine got off H back in maybe 1990?? but he was now a slave to M

funny story, we went to see Flipper in New Haven in - 1992?? - and Bruce Loose was hurting something fierce so a trip back to Marks place to help out Bruce.... 

anyhow there was immense joy when Mark got off M completely - which as I recall took a solid 20 years of weening.

I think he was 55 at the time - maybe, anyhow.... he died a couple of years later - from another curse: the pain management program.

every single person I know who got into the pain management program is dead or on their way.

please don't replace one addiction with another.

thankfully there are many support groups nationwide and it is there where you will make connections for life.

bullet proof love peglegron..... may you and anyone else reading this who is at a turning point in their life find the path that brings you to peace and an end to your suffering.


----------



## PegLegRon (Sep 7, 2015)

oh no I have no desire to use or drink at this time but I know in the future all it would take is to get drunk again and either I will be deep back into heavy drinking and under those conditions I am much more likely to pick up hard drugs no matter the circumstances if I am not drinking I don't really see my self using drugs either unless I have some change of mind in the future Drinking was always my drug of choice 2nd was crack 3rd was H Ive never care for meth tryed it and didn't like it just kept me awake


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 7, 2015)

Anyone struggling with addiction (any kind) I highly reccomend researching 'Ibogaine' This shit may be what you need. It may be a little hard to aquire but if you are reallllly struggling with addiction it could literally be a life saver. [emoji41]


----------



## OstrichJockey (Sep 14, 2015)

Just for reference, one of the websites for questions about drugs: 420chan.org

Completely anonymous, as well.


----------



## Pearlu (Sep 19, 2015)

PegLegRon said:


> I don't care if people flame me for this post I don't want to die and I can't get the shakes to go way 2 or 3 days maybe 5 I just want to live and have sound mind gona lose some teeth I think from that shot idk just hoping the hydros don't kill myass either no sleep in 2/3 days either. edit wrote benzos instead of hydros mind was not working correctly


Go to the emergency room


----------



## dirty andy (Sep 22, 2015)

Benadryl if you're having involuntary withdrawl twitches/waking seizures and small amounts of sub to kill the sickness (don't shoot it tho). This combined with a little weed for nausea helped me out immensely. On another note a few of my friends kicked with kratom, no needles for me for nine months, I feel you're pain bro, hang in there. <3


----------



## Sexyrexy1989 (Sep 30, 2015)

Yah dude ive been though Alcohol withdrawl more times then i can count, my best advice to you is to go to the hospital. Dont worry about them judging you they see this kinda shit all the time. They will more then likely write you a script for some Ativan or some Librium to ease up the DT's. Even if you dont have Medicare those scripts are dirt cheap.

Be safe man Alcohol withdrawl can kill you


----------

